# Need tshirt design



## TherRtl (Oct 27, 2007)

In dire need of someone to do art for a tshirt. Quick fast and in a hurry!
Reasonable charge, one or two color.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

TherRtl said:


> In dire need of someone to do art for a tshirt. Quick fast and in a hurry!
> Reasonable charge, one or two color.


A little more info on the design wanted would help and might generate some inquiries. 

Sorry for the attachment...but I just had to


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

I LOVE the poster. printed it out for my shop!!


----------



## Maxcat (Nov 23, 2014)

Like racing wheels; cheap, strong, light. Pick two.


----------

